# flashing problems with my computer



## dashingw (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello,

This is an amazing forum and I received so much help from Fred in the Hijack/VirusMalware forum and he solved my problems. I will definately support this forum with a donation of atleast $20 (or more if i can afford). Hell my computer store is 30 minutes away so it saved me gas and time.

I have now been referred to this area for my last problem...

I have asked this around at a couple of places including my work and haven't resolved it yet so I may have to take my computer back anyways, But I would really like your thoughts first and what you think I may be able to check before doing so....

This has been going on since I bought the computer is in September (System Info is towards the bottom....)

My monitor periodically flashes off then comes back on seconds later.

Just before it does this I can move my mouse pointer but can't click on anything..

If I happened to be watching a video playing from my computer to my TV at the time, the video on the computer comes back and continues to play fine but the video on the TV is screwy afterwards.

This doesn't necesarily happen when playing a video either, actually I can't find a common ocurrence when it happens. I know it's not my monitor because I have switched monitors to try it.

Sometimes (very rare) when it happens it even reboots my computer.

I do know it usually only happens when the mouse pointer is being moved but it doesn't happen all the time. Sometimes nothing for hours and then it can flash 5 times on me in the next 5 minutes or twice in an hour. But I never have seen it happen when the computer is just sitting idle.

It has also done it with and without being connected to the internet.

Lastnight I was using a small program i always use to join a few MP3 files together and all of a sudden the computer shuts off and reboots in the middle of it. (this was just a one minute procedure for the program to do)

This has happended before, I think even once I was on the internet and just clicked on a link and the Computer again shut off and rebooted.

After rebooting the computer usually comes back with the message "Your System has just recovered from a serious error"

Any Ideas would be appreciated and then I will stop bothering you !!!! 


Thanks,
Darryl

About my System....

I'm using a NEC Multisync 75 CRT and 1024x768 res, 32 bit color and 75HZ

AMD ATHLON(tm) 64 x2 DUAL CORE PROCESSOR
3800+ 2.01ghz(X2)2.00GB RAM

WINDOWS XP HOME SERVICE PACK 2

Nvidia 6800GS Graphics Card
ForceWare Release 90
Version: 93.71 Driver

Ati Wonder Remote Elite Tuner Card
Powercinema4 Tuner Software


----------



## robert diggs (Jan 24, 2007)

Couple of questions... what is the brand name and wattage on your PSU (power supply unit), and what version of Windows are you using, 32 bit or 64 bit?

Regards,

Brandon


----------



## shlammed (Feb 3, 2007)

Are those the latest video card drivers?

A user at my work had a similar issue and I ended up replacing her video card to resolve the issue.


----------



## dashingw (Jan 30, 2007)

I guess I will have to wait till I get home to answer the Windows version. I know it's XP Home but I am not sure as to the 32 or 64 bit question.

I am using the nvidia latest driver, actually I have tried some older drivers at Nvidia request without solution to the problem. Somebody else has mentioned to me it may be the Video card. It is under warranty so I can get it replaced no problem. I just want to have taken every avenue I can before doing that as I hate packing the computer up and taking it in just to here that it's not the video card and have the store clerk reformat by system for the 3rd or 4th time. LOL!!

Any help or questions are appreciated from anyone ray: 

Darryl


----------



## robert diggs (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey,

I was going to say make sure you have the most up to date drivers. I don't know if nVidia has separate drivers for 32 and 64 bit OS's, but it would help if you knew which you have and update your drivers accordingly. HOwever, we'll assume that you have the most up to date drivers and that is not the issue.

There are only a few other reasons as to why your computer would reboot on it's own. These are: overheating, faulty RAM, faulty PSU or viruses. I'm thinking it might be faulty PSU or faulty RAM. Go to memtest.org and download their memory tester. Follow the instructions to burn it to bootable media and run a memory test. IF you find any errors, this is your problem or part of it. 

As for the PSU, go to this website and download their tool. This will let you know whether or not you're exceeding your PSU's capability. If you are, this is your problem. 
http://extreme.outervision.com/

please check out both of those and post your results.

Regards,

Brandon


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

go with the underpowered power supply
http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=107466


----------



## dashingw (Jan 30, 2007)

Okay, I tried the Memtest and no problem there. I don't know how to find out if my XP Home is 32 or 64 bit. I did have to take this back to the place where I bought it about a week after because they had to replace some bad memory

As far as the PSU goes, if this is what it most probably is then I am just going to take the computer to my dealer. By the time I take the computer off the entertainment unit, open it and figure out what all stuff to fill out on that PSU Calculator, I might as well have just brought it in as it's warranty and if that turns out to be the problem then he would just have had to fix it anyways.

Now the computer only turned off and rebooted one or twice which was rare. Could the PSU also be the problem with the monitor just periodically flashing off then coming back on a split second later with everything fine ?

remember that Just before it does this I can still move my mouse pointer but can't click on anything, that's when I know it's going to happen !!!

All ideas are very appreciated still as now atleast I have an idea of things that I want him to check now thanks to this forum. I bought this computer in September NEW, made to what I asked and brough it back there about 3 times in the first month for basically the same problem with it never fixed and I just gave up because I got tired of driving back and forth. So I have been trying to figure this out on my own the last few months before bringing it back. He's reformatted it twice to try and fix the problem. 

Thanks all,

and again any ideas of what could be causing my problems are appreciated.

I now have PSU, Overheating and Videocard as well I'll have him check the memory again for the hell of it ....


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

can you try your monitor on another computer,if it is under warranty you should let them fix the problem if they cannot then refund your money


----------



## dashingw (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi All, 

Okay, I have an update. I took my computer in last Monday, They said they had it on Benchmark testing for 2 days steady without a blip. But they replaced my Video card with a different one (7600 GS I think) and replaced the PSU as well to see if it would fix my problem. I didn’t even have it hooked up for 2 hours and it reboots in the middle of a recording a program with Powercinema.. So I uninstalled Powercinema thinking the program might be my problem. Only to have the screen flash off and on quickly at 2 different times and then again later reboot on me. 

So now I know my problem is not with the Video Card or the PSU or Powercinema. I went into the System Advanced tab and took the checkmark out of the System Reboot On Error box. So now I get the “Blue Screen Of Death” but at least I can now see what errors are coming up and I go into the Event Viewer. Can’t understand why the guys working on my computer didn’t do this. 

Anyways do any of the following errors I have included below mean anything to anybody and is there away I can fix them from happening again ?? )

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Error code 1000008e, parameter1 c0000005, parameter2 805407d4, parameter3 b2eee350, parameter4 00000000.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Error code 10000050, parameter1 ffff8334, parameter2 00000000, parameter3 bf835d67, parameter4 00000000.
-------------------------------------------------------------
DCOM got error "The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion. " attempting to start the service lxcf_device with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{323CE21C-A448-40AA-BA74-7FCF1E44106F}
---------------------------------------------------------------
The machine wide Limits Launch and Activation security descriptor is invalid. It contains Access Control Entries with permissions that are invalid. The requested action was therefore not performed. This security permission can be corrected using the Component Services administrative tool.
------------------------------------------------------------------
The system failed to flush data to the transaction log. Corruption may occur.
---------------------------------------------------------------------




Any help would be appreciated ….. 

Thanks in advance, 
Darryl


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run
chkdsk /r


----------



## dashingw (Jan 30, 2007)

I did a Chkdsk and it took about 2 hours to finish after which it changed screens so fast I didn't get a chance to read the outcome. Does it save the information to a log anywhere ??

PLMK and thanks,
Darryl


----------



## dashingw (Jan 30, 2007)

I will be checking out my Soundcard and speaker connections tonight and upload a new Realtek driver tonight. I typed my error codes into google and have come across forums where other people are having the same automatic reboot and BSOD problems and in a few of cases it seems they had Realtek as well and had fixed there speaker configuration/ connections or uploaded a new driver.

I am hoping this is my problem and will post results :4-dontkno 

Thanks,
Darryl


----------

